# have i been locked out



## blackp (Mar 3, 2008)

my original username is c3vrg yet i cant seem to log on , tried registering under a different email addy yet still couldnt get past the log on screen.

have had to post this using my sisters details.


----------



## blackp (Mar 3, 2008)

can any of the mods help me on this ?
the message i get is

Sorry, but your password cannot be retrieved because your account is currently inactive. Please contact the forum administrator for more information.


----------



## blackp (Mar 3, 2008)

any chance the mods could look into this for me


----------

